# Group to play Soccer in Mirdif



## dubai4ever (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi guys...
There is a group called Mirdif Soccer on an App called MeetUp. 
You may search for it if you have the app.
Please join us as we are still in the process of gathering players, and we will be playing outdoor soon.
Winter is coming, so let us enjoy the cool weather and so some outdoor activity.

please inform others who are living in Mirdif or nearby as well.

Thank you all, and hope to see you soon in the pitch.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello, 

Anyone playing football at Mirdif? Let me know

Thanks

T


----------



## bravetraveler (May 4, 2016)

Hey

I don't the guy above is active any more. 

I am a serious footballer who has been out of touch with the game due to the transition here.

I'm looking back to get in the game. Available on Thur (night)/Fri (full day/Sat (usually available for the full day)

Let me know if we can make something happen.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Brace Traveler, are you playing football? I'm looking to attracting 12 players to play football in Mirdif


----------



## tamsyed (May 31, 2016)

tahir29 said:


> Brace Traveler, are you playing football? I'm looking to attracting 12 players to play football in Mirdif


Hey, I currently play once a week but I am looking for another game to play.

When do you guys play? I live in downtown and only have a car on weekends (and only some weekends not every weekend)


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Im looking for a weekend football thing too!


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

please tell me something good came out of this post and there is a regular weekly football game in Mirdif?

Thanks,
Hani


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello, 

Nothing has come out of it however some of us living in Mirdif play on the pitch at Ghoorob Mirdif on Sundays usually 6-7.30pm, if you are interested PM your number and I'll your number in the what's app group. 5v5 

Thanks


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

PM sent lane:


----------

